# Most POTENT PDE-5's?



## Ubiyca (Mar 2, 2012)

Let's hear it guys. 

Which research chem company in your opinion and experience has the most potent PDE-5's ?


----------



## booze (Mar 2, 2012)

There's always concern with under dosing. Why not order from an online pharmacy? Unless it'll get seized for you guys...


----------



## Ubiyca (Mar 2, 2012)

booze said:


> There's always concern with under dosing. Why not order from an online pharmacy? Unless it'll get seized for you guys...



I would and I have... however yes, the package getting seized is very possible and has happened countless times, very annoying.

I'd love to order from alldaychemist but they don't deliver to Canada.

ANYWAYS... back on topic.


----------



## Ubiyca (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually, I may have to try out indianpharmaonline dot com.. read some good reviews, and they take Mastercard and have express shipping, seems decent.

I admit I haven't been wowed by research PDE-5's..


----------



## liftsmore (Mar 2, 2012)

CEM Products liquid cia and liquid v are the real deal.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 2, 2012)

Ubiyca said:


> Let's hear it guys.
> 
> Which research chem company in your opinion and experience has the most potent PDE-5's ?



DEFINATLY CEM!!

They have been around for years, and have never had any issues.
I have also used there Research chemicals and peptides in lab studies and never had any complaints.
Here is a link to one of some PDE-5's they have: Liquid Viagra 30mL 25mg/mL


Good luck!


----------



## blergs. (Mar 2, 2012)

liftsmore said:


> CEM Products liquid cia and liquid v are the real deal.




Yep totally agree.


----------



## Ubiyca (Mar 2, 2012)

Would you guys say its the same exact potency as pharma quality?


----------



## tballz (Mar 2, 2012)

Ubiyca said:


> Would you guys say its the same exact potency as pharma quality?



I would say so.  15mgs of CEM's cia and I'm good to go for 2-3 days.  Love the stuff.


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd go with MP. come in capsules. good shit too.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Mar 2, 2012)

Mp is the sh**!!! Just placed another order with them today


----------



## banker23 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ubiyca said:


> Actually, I may have to try out indianpharmaonline dot com.. read some good reviews, and they take Mastercard and have express shipping, seems decent.
> 
> I admit I haven't been wowed by research PDE-5's..


 
No research chem company I have ever used screws up their pde-5's. It's one of the few products that a user can tell is working fairly quickly. As a result, they will screw up anything else (that you can't really feel working) before they will screw up on V.

It's like the canary in the coal mine.

If it works chances are better that everything in the lineup is legit.

If it doesn't, guaranteed everything they offer is bunk.

If anything, they'll overdose their PDE-5 just to be sure you feel it working so you'll have more faith in their other products.


----------



## banker23 (Mar 2, 2012)

Supa Diesel G33k said:


> Mp is the sh**!!! Just placed another order with them today


 
If MP stands for what I think, their caber and their sildenafil are top notch. I just wish their torem was dosed differently. If they were tabs I could break them up but in caps it's harder to be accurate.

Way better than liquids though.


----------



## Ubiyca (Mar 2, 2012)

banker23 said:


> If MP stands for what I think, their caber and their sildenafil are top notch. I just wish their torem was dosed differently. If they were tabs I could break them up but in caps it's harder to be accurate.
> 
> Way better than liquids though.



I just tried 50mg of MP's sildenafil earlier today for shits n giggles and yes... it works, quite well.


----------



## banker23 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ubiyca said:


> I just tried 50mg of MP's sildenafil earlier today for shits n giggles and yes... it works, quite well.


 
you mean 45mg right...when I bought from them they had 45 and 90 mg caps. Still assuming we're talking about the same place since we can't actually name sources here.


----------



## Ubiyca (Mar 3, 2012)

banker23 said:


> you mean 45mg right...when I bought from them they had 45 and 90 mg caps. Still assuming we're talking about the same place since we can't actually name sources here.



How long ago did you purchase it??

I have the email from Mr. MP himself stating these pills are 50mg per capsule.


----------



## banker23 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ubiyca said:


> How long ago did you purchase it??
> 
> I have the email from Mr. MP himself stating these pills are 50mg per capsule.


 
probably around october last year...I sent you some rep points with a question as to whether we're talking about the same place. Take a look and let me know...


----------



## tmmurri (Mar 3, 2012)

would someone be able to tell me what MP stands for? I want to order from the best place.


----------



## Ubiyca (Mar 3, 2012)

banker23 said:


> probably around october last year...I sent you some rep points with a question as to whether we're talking about the same place. Take a look and let me know...



Thanks, and yes, I'm talking about ManPower Research.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 5, 2012)

been using mpr's cialis a bit too frequently lately, my dick kinda hurts

definitely g2g


----------

